

I'm giving up on business. Here's why - bradcypert
http://www.bradcypert.com/today-im-giving-up-business/

======
hyperpallium
MVP/idea-validation is for ideas that require a lot of investment before they
are any use - needing, say, manufacturing, R&D, partners. But many, _many_
ideas, especially software, can start really small, and be of real use
immediately.

Richard Dawkins has this nice chapter called _" do good by stealth"_, which is
about how complex features like eyes and orchids can evolve in small
increments, each step giving a survival advantage... ie being useful.

Some would argue timebeard.com _is_ a MVP, and you got data. Some would say
it's version 0.1. It's both.

~~~
bradcypert
I completely agree with you! I didn't call it an MVP until release, I always
referred to it as "Version 1", but in reality, they're both the same thing.

